# Renovating indoor arena that was concreted



## rmb (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
We have a small hobby farm that was previously set up very nicely for horses. There is a large pole shed with a 60x60 middle section that was previously built as a riding arena. Seperated on either side is a shop and a stall area. 
However, my husband and his uncle used the property for beef cattle for a few years and, they-GASP GASP/clutch chest-Nooooo!-poured 6 inches of concrete over the top of the indoor to make a cow barn. This was BEFORE I met my husband we no longer have any cows. The barn is only used for storage and it is killing me. I want to reclaim this as a riding arena-either by tearing out the concrete and putting down new footing or by adding a new sub-base and footing over the top. 
I only ride lower level dressage and my kids ride trail classes and do in-hand halter classes-so we would NOT be doing anything extensive in the ring. Does anyone have any experience repurposing over a concrete base or removing concrete? I know it's not a huge area but that's 1800 square feet of concrete to remove-would I call a conctractor for a bid? I wouldn't think they would have the heavy equipment for that? Or the quarry or a concrete company? Anybody have any guesses on cost?
My initial gut was that I would HAVE to remove it, but I did have been told by several that you can add a certain fill mixture, compact it, and put the footing over the top. Does anyone have any experience or recommendation regarding that option? I know they do it for events, but that is short term-however I would not be doing any intensive riding on it. Any input would be much appreciated. I am awaiting a response for an arena consultant but they are not near my area we are in rural MN. I am not looking to spend more than I have to to get this done since it's just for recreation-however, i am aware that either way is a significant investment. Currently, it is being utilized as just storage space and it is killing my horsey heart every time we trailer out to ride. 
Thank you!
Rebecca


----------



## Partita (Feb 19, 2016)

Hmmm. Interesting dilemma. I do know that some people use asphalt for an arena base (I've ridden on several). So basically a parking lot. I would think as long as the concrete isn't slick (is it rough or smooth?) that you could use it as a base. Advantage is that it is hard like a base should be and they won't punch through it. First thing that comes to my mind to look into for footing would be a coarse sand and rubber mixture. Something that they won't be scraping the bottom with, that would give some traction and a little give. You could also put some dirt down first if it will pack well. If the concrete IS smooth and slick, perhaps a coating of some kind first, even another layer of concrete that is rough. Or, there must be some sort of machine you could run over it to rough it up. Good luck!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You need to remove it. It will make nice fill somewhere else on the farm.

60 ft square is great for bad weather work, but you will get really tired of circles!


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

The cheap way to get rid of it is to rent an electric jackhammer and break it into whatever size pieces you are comfortable lifting into your wheelbarrow, skid steer/tractor bucket, trailer or pickup bed. Be careful what you do with it. I used concrete for fill once and then needed to run an underground line where I had buried the concrete. I ended up handling it all twice. it would be ideal if you could find somebody with the equipment to crush the pieces back to powder.

I'm not sure it will be worth the work. In Minnesota, it will be bitterly cold even inside and dark as well, making riding unpleasant. I remember watching my daughter at one of her lessons and neither one of us got warm on the way home.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't think I would even bother getting rid of it. I would pack down fill dirt hard and then top layer it with plenty of shell sand mixed with rubber.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Joel Reiter said:


> I'm not sure it will be worth the work. In Minnesota, it will be bitterly cold even inside and dark as well, making riding unpleasant. I remember watching my daughter at one of her lessons and neither one of us got warm on the way home.


:rofl::rofl: You dress up warm and work hard and short! We work down to -30*C (-22*F) in the arena here, got to be tough if you want to keep fit in the winter. The one I feel sorry for is my coach who has to stand there and teach!

60' x 60' isn't huge, but it is a heck of a lot better than nothing when winter is in full force that's for sure. 

I think I would vote for removing it, not sure what depth of stuff you would have to put down to make a safe surface to ride on.....but I'm just going on gut instinct..I wonder what depth it is, could be a lot of stuff to take out, not such an easy task, Jack Hammer work is HARD!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Since your husband poured the concrete 6 inches deep, ask him if he reinforced the concrete with rebar or steel fencing (looks like rusty field fencing) when he poured it. Concrete poured at that depth usually has to be reinforced in the above mentioned manner. If it does have the rebar or wire in it, you're looking at a real project to have it removed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

LoriF said:


> I don't think I would even bother getting rid of it. I would pack down fill dirt hard and then top layer it with plenty of shell sand mixed with rubber.


This makes the most since and your are talking 3600 sq ft not 1800. I would leave as is and ride outside as small as it is.


----------

